# Bloody Mary Mask? Any scarey woman masks that aren't Witches?



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

The Bloody Mary legend has surfaced at my daughter's school, so we thought it would be the perfect scare. The Big-Finale of our school haunt is a drop panel with a mirror instead of a picture (got another thread on it in the props section)

Because of the mechanics of the drop panel and for safety reasons, I'll be running it and thus the need for a mask. Trouble is, I can't find any sort of scary woman mask that isn't a witch! The good news is, Bloody Mary can look like anything we want her to.

Anyone got any leads on a scary woman mask?


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Is there any reason you can't wear makeup ie: latex/cotton, gelatin? Does it have to be a mask?


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

infoamtek said:


> Is there any reason you can't wear makeup ie: latex/cotton, gelatin? Does it have to be a mask?


Well, I'm a guy with facial hair that I don't plan on shaving. Other than that, tell me more...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Look on e-bay for "woman mask". If that fails, there's a fetish for transvestites weraing masks to portray themselves as women. For that, look up "female mask"


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I bought a mask from Chris at Twisted Toy Box called Goria... She's pretty dang creepy lookin too... Here's his link to all his masks...

http://www.twistedtoybox.net/all.htm


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok after checking his site, it says he's not taking any more orders for Halloween 2007... Maybe money talks


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

Sickie Ickie - I've tried eBay - up and down and can't find anything.

BooGirl - That GORIA mask would do it! Looks good, but I can't risk spending that kind of money and not even get it for H'ween.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

It doesnt hurt to send him an email.. He's a super cool dude, I'm met him a few times!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Why not use a regular mask and then throw a cheap $5 long straight hair wig over it? There's bound to be something you can find that would work.


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

try this - look in Ebay under cosmetology mannequin or cosmetology head, they usually sell the used ones cheap- you can add a wig or paint the face. I used one of these for my Samara prop- it worked out really well


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

So, how much facial hair? A little or a lot? A little can be glued down using spirit gum and tissue. I was thinking of a lined broken face using latex and paper towels, overdone beauty makeup like Dee Snyder(Twisted Sister) and blood streaks running down from the eyes. And don't forget a long wig.


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

check this one out it's pretty creepy- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebay.ISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110180977205


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Any well-stocked Halloween store will have at least a few female character masks... I've seen Regan masks in different stores, and that chick from The Ring/The Grudge/Generic Japanese Horror-Hair Girl... 

There's also those cheap plastic transparent face masks. They're like two bucks and you can paint them and put some gore around the edges and eyesockets and some corresponding makeup on you to blend it in (the beauty of gore makeup). Add a wig and voila.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebay.ISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110180977205

Thats the link Scarysistersara was trying to post..


----------



## scarysistersara (Apr 7, 2006)

thanks boo girl- the hubby had a doctor appt and we were running late- I tried to post before we left and I didn't get a chance to check it- I also did not realize that you were going to wear the mask- thats why I mentioned to check ebay for the cosmetology mannequins


----------

